# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Login unmöglich

## daniela3

Hallo,
kann mich seit gestern abend am iphone nicht einloggen. Hier am ipad geht es bzw.dort bin ich eständig eingeloggt was am iphone nicht möglich ist. Dort musste ich mich bei hedem beuen Besuch neu einloggen, was seit gestern plötzlich nicht geht.
warum?

----------


## Holger

Hallo,


haben wir andere Iphone-Nutzer im Forum, die das Problem nachvollziehen können?


Holger

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

mit iPhon und iPad geht sowohl anmelden als auch abmelden und angemeldet bleiben.

Heribert

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Holger,


> haben wir andere Iphone-Nutzer im Forum, die das Problem nachvollziehen können?Holger


Anmeldung ohne Probleme gleichzeitig Iphone, Ipad sowie am PC.



Winfried

----------


## buschreiter

Alles bestens

Achim

----------


## Holger

Ok,

danke für die Rückmeldung.

Beim Safari im iPhone ist für die dauerhafte Anmeldung scheinbar Folgendes zu beachten:

- Cookies erlauben
- Privater Surfmodus an
- Anonym surfen aus


Quelle: r-l-x.de

VG

Holger

----------


## daniela3

Ich versuchs... Es ist nach wie vor nicht möglich, bin nur mir ipad hier unterwegs

----------


## LowRoad

> Quelle: r-l-x.de


R-L-X Forum, *JA*! Als Freund und Sammler schöner Armbanduhren bin ich natürlich auch dort unterwegs. Gerade im Off-Topic Bereich gibt es manch netten Beitrag. Wer sich daran stört, dem antworte ich mit einem RLX-Forumszitat:




> Ach, da muss man drüber stehen. Individualität ist was für Jugendliche in der Findungsphase: Meine Esstisch-Lampe hängt in jeder Postfiliale, mein Auto fährt jeder zweite Banker, meine Uhr trägt jede dritte Fußballerfrau und meine Brille jeder Depp - so was stört mich nicht. Im Gegenteil: Alle vorher genannten finden es noch viel schlimmer, dass ICH ihr Zeug auch habe.
> 
> Resignation war die Phase, in der ich mich 2007 befand - die Älteren erinnern sich vielleicht noch. Mittlerweile befinde ich mich - dank Therapie und Yoga - zwisschen dauerhafter innerer Kündigung und unerklärlichen Euphorieschüben. Merkt hier aber keiner, da ich für die meisten Posts eh eine meiner Sekretärinnen bemühe, die sich hier im 24/7 Schichtdienst ablösen. Die sind mittlerweile richtig fit in der Thematik, sodaß ich mich meinen Hobbies, also der Stacheldrahtsammlung und dem Handtaschendiebstahl widmen kann. Whatever gets you through the night.


 :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Holger

> R-L-X Forum, *JA*!


Hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht drauf geachtet. Ich habe nur gegoogelt und gesehen, dass dort die gleiche Forumssoftware verwendet wird  :Blinzeln: 

Es gilt: Je teurer die Zwiebel, desto weg. Deswegen "Casio standard" ...

Um der Sache näher zu kommen, könnte man einmal testen, wie sich das Problem i-Pad auf dem besagten Luxusuhrenportal verhält.
Gleicher Fehler, oder funktioniert es dort?

VG

Holger

----------


## daniela3

Mein ipnone log in funktioniert wieder, nur kann ich nie einleloggt bleiben und muss alles jedesmal neu eintippen. Auch speichert diese Seite mein Passwort nicht, wie es bei manchen Seiten (online Banken usw) der Fall ist.

----------

